#  Getting Started  > Member of The Month >  September Member of the Month

## Froggy

This month we’re kicking it in style with someone who knows a thing or two about martial arts. He’s been a member since May of 2013 and is a loyal member of the RPA Family. Hatter’s favorite place to reside is in the lands of Downtown, and he’s known to be quite sneaky- which is only fitting for RPA’s ghost. 



But what about the other half of the equation, you ask? There is more to Hatter than meets the eye, for he is great friends with our lovely P.K. and together they spam liven up the forum games, particularly Staff Vs. Members. 

Don't be fooled by his ghostly persona; while he may be a specter in the roleplaying forums, his sarcasm can't be missed wherever he goes. Whether it be in the forum games or in the Myer-Briggs Personality test, his sarcasm will have you _dying_ with laughter. As the Prince of Chaos, Hatter is one of a kind. 



Forever unique,

Congratulations to our dear Hatter- you deserve it!

----------


## Liono

Congrats Hatter!

 :*ipodgreen*:  :music:  :-guitar-:  :(sing):  :(drum):  :*trumpet*:  :*ipodorange*:

----------


## Omac

I knew this would happen with sixty forth sense. 

Congratulations!

----------


## P.K.

HATTER!  ::D:  <3<3<3 
 :loveglomp:

----------


## Kris



----------


## Merry

whoop! whoop!

----------


## Megilwen

Congrats Hatter!

----------


## Kicks

That moment when Hatter is MOTM...

 :;_;:  Baby. Oh baby. 
THIS WAS MEANT TO BE.

----------


## DistortedReality

Congrats Hatrack! I knew it be you one of these months :P

----------


## .Karma.

Congrats Hatter!  ::):

----------


## Kiki

MERRY CHRISTM-

I MEAN UH

CONGRATS HATTRICK  :C::

----------


## Rha'az

Hatter? HATTER? HHHAAAAATTTTTEEEEERRRRR?????

CONGRATULATIONS!

----------


## Mysteria

Congrats!

----------


## Icedream

Is this a prank? Finally the kissing up worked...

Thank you all so much for this. It's really an honor to be MOTM for the best little forum in the best little corner of the internet!

-huggles all-

----------


## P.K.

> Is this a prank? Finally the kissing up worked...
> 
> Thank you all so much for this. It's really an honor to be MOTM for the best little forum in the best little corner of the internet!
> 
> -huggles all-


 ::D:   :luv:

----------


## Icedream

-glomps-

Does anyone know where my spoon is?

----------


## P.K.

uhm no? :o is it on your pocket? -hugs-

----------


## Tatsuke

Congrats Hatter! ^^

-shrugs- I didn't take it nope -puts spoon in mouth-

----------


## Summeralla

CONGRATULATIONS!

----------


## Icedream

> Congrats Hatter! ^^
> 
> -shrugs- I didn't take it nope -puts spoon in mouth-


 :XD:  If only you had known where that spoon has been...

----------


## Tatsuke

> If only you had known where that spoon has been...


o.o you can have it back -hands you spoon-

----------


## Icedream

Many people have _seen_ this spoon _very close_.

----------


## Tatsuke

> Many people have _seen_ this spoon _very close_.


You never wash it :P ew...-uses mouth wash-

----------


## Icedream

Why would I wash it? That would get rid of all the infections!

Of course I wash it...

----------


## Tatsuke

lol then it shouldn't harm me then  :XD:

----------


## Icedream

oh. I sharpened it by the way...

----------


## Tatsuke

o.o like a spear?

----------


## Icedream

sure.

----------


## P.K.

:XD:  I can't believe you...

----------


## Tatsuke

:D::  Why did you sharpen it?

----------


## Icedream

Thank you! 

It makes it easier to use.

----------


## Tatsuke

I'll just remember not all things are as they seem with the Hatter o.o'

----------


## Icedream

That's probably a good idea.

How about never be surprised?

----------


## Tatsuke

Lol with you? Yeah I shouldn't been surprised xD

----------


## Icedream

Okay... I know that's what I told you, but what's that supposed to mean?!

----------


## Tatsuke

Your the Hatter? So you are completely random and full of surprises lol

----------


## P.K.

Just take the compliment Hatter  :XD:

----------


## Icedream

I hope I continue to surprise in the future.

----------


## Kiki

LATE TO THE PARTY

CONGRATSSSSSSSSSSSSS

 :(cake):   :luv:

----------


## Icedream

your sig is amazing.

----------


## Merry



----------


## P.K.

> 


SO MUCH OF THIS!

----------


## Icedream

:XD:  thanks so much. What were you thinking?!
It's been a while, huh...

----------


## P.K.

All the thoughts!
-glomps Hatter-

----------


## Icedream

-huggles back-
I wuv u <3


 :XD:  but do I really deserve this?

----------


## P.K.

I wove you to!

and ABSOLUTELY!

----------


## Icedream

:XD:  but I'm always leaving.

----------


## Merry

You totally deserve this!

----------


## Icedream

you're all too much.

----------


## Merry

Enjoy it - well deserved!

----------


## Icedream

:~hippie~:  I'm so honored to receive a reward like this from my favorite website.  :XD:  It's a little surreal.

----------


## P.K.

<3  ::):

----------


## Icedream

::ily::

----------


## Icedream

Thank you so much to the staff _and_ mods for this, and thanks to all the members who took the time to congratulate me... It really means a lot, and I appreciate it.

----------


## P.K.

<3 -huggles-  ::):  I'm so happy you got it! you did deserve it!

----------

